# 2.6.8-r3 --> STill IRQ nobody cared problem -- SOLVED!

## Joebel

Hi All,

Ever since trying to upgrade from gentoo-development-sources-2.6.5, all versions of the gentoo-development-sources provide me with infamous "IRQ .. Nobody cared" problem. In my case, it's IRQ 18.

Just to show you what's on IRQ18:

```

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3 (re

v 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc. P4P800 Mainboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at ef40 [size=32]

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) Ultra ATA 100 St

orage Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB (ICH5) Serial ATA 150 Storage Co

ntroller (rev 02) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc.: Unknown device 80a6

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at efe0

        I/O ports at efac [size=4]

        I/O ports at efa0 [size=8]

        I/O ports at efa8 [size=4]

        I/O ports at ef60 [size=16]

 PriP])

        Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc. P4P800 Mainboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at fc00 [size=16]

        Memory at 40000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

```

I load both the EHCI and UHCI modeuls for USB, because I Need them both:

```

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1 (re

v 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2 (re

v 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

0000:02:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Control

ler (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Contr

oller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

```

lsmod shows:

```

uhci_hcd  

...

ehci_hcd  

```

Serveral posts seem to indicate that this problem shouldn't exist anymore in 2.6.8.. Hmm, so I must be doing something very wrong over here. I fear that unless I correct this, I will be stuck with 2.6.5 about forever. Anyone got any ideas what I'm doing wrong? Here's the relevant USB-part of my kernel-config:

```

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

.....

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

```

Anyone gat any solutions for this, please?Last edited by Joebel on Tue Aug 31, 2004 6:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Archangel1

Tried 2.6.8.1? Or the release candidates for 2.6.9?

might be worth a look....

----------

## Joebel

 *Archangel1 wrote:*   

> Tried 2.6.8.1? Or the release candidates for 2.6.9?
> 
> might be worth a look....

 

Yes, it is worth a look. I tried a 2.6.8.1, straight from kernels.org (that's vanilla for you). --> still the same weird problem. 

It arose after 2.6.5. I heard a lot about problems like this back then. Since then a lot of people said it was solved for them in 2.6.8, but alas for me, it is not.. I don't seem to find a way around it..

Anyone have any suggestions????????

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Joebel,

OK - I'll ask the stupid question.

Are you sure you are running a 2.6.8 kernel?

What does 

```
uname -a
```

 say ?

----------

## Joebel

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Joebel,
> 
> OK - I'll ask the stupid question.
> 
> Are you sure you are running a 2.6.8 kernel?
> ...

 

Yes, I'm quite sure that  I'm BOOTING a 2.6.8 kernel. Since I don't get to a console, uname -a might be bit hard to get by   :Smile: 

I'v compiled two kernels, both linked in grub. Gentoo-Development-sources 2.6.5 is fine with all this, Gentoo-Development-sources 2.6.8-r3 or vanilla 2.6.8.1 is kinda crap in this case.

Don't worry: I may be a n00b on this forum, but I DO know how to compile and link a kernel&modules, and how to configure grub. I'm evidently having a problem with some of  the changes in the [cough] stable [cough] 2.6 line of kernels.

But good thing you asked

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Joebel,

You can use a console window or Ctrl-Alt-F2 to get a console.

Its so easy to forget to mount /boot ....

----------

## Joebel

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Joebel,
> 
> You can use a console window or Ctrl-Alt-F2 to get a console.
> 
> Its so easy to forget to mount /boot ....

 

euhmmm... Seems like I'm missing something here. Yes, I know how to get to a different console. The problem we are talking about here involves booting a kernel, which never finishes (doesn't even mount any filesystem: it never gets that far).

How the hell do you expect me to use  Ctrl-Alt-F2 to open a console then?? there is none! I even went as far as trying it anyway .  :Embarassed: 

So.. thanks for trying, but this seems to go the way of how to check what kernel you are running.trying to boot.. With all due respect.. It IS gentoo-development-sources-2.6.8-r3.

and yes, the System.map-2.6.8 and kernel-2.6.8 are in /boot (mounted /boot), and are specified as second boot option in grub.conf (my fine 2.6.5 ad default of course, concerning this problem).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Joebel,

I have had the 'nobody cared' problem too - on 2.6.7 but it didn't stop me booting. I was one of the lucky ones - it diddn't even stop any of my hadware working because USB 2.0 somehow got allocated its own IRQ.

There is one more thing to try. It doesn't work with all hardware.

Turn off your uhci_hcd driver and build the two

```
# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set 
```

options into the EHCI driver. For some hardware only this allows USB 2.0 root hubs to support UHB 1.1 devices directly, without the aid of the USB 1.1 driver. 

What happens if you load EHCI_HCD later in the boot process or even manually with modprobe ?

----------

## Joebel

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Joebel,
> 
> I have had the 'nobody cared' problem too - on 2.6.7 but it didn't stop me booting. I was one of the lucky ones - it diddn't even stop any of my hadware working because USB 2.0 somehow got allocated its own IRQ.
> 
> There is one more thing to try. It doesn't work with all hardware.
> ...

 

Tried it: it didn't do anything. Which kinda makes sense to me now, concerning the fact that the problem arises in the boot proces right after probing the harddrives (no modules  loaded yet). Which is some information I should have included .. I'm sorry   :Embarassed: 

I just checked my dmesg-outpur agin and saw the following. 

```

ICH5-SATA: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.2

ICH5-SATA: chipset revision 2

ICH5-SATA: 100% native mode on irq 18

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xef60-0xef67, BIOS settings: hde:DMA, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xef68-0xef6f, BIOS settings: hdg:DMA, hdh:pio

hde: Maxtor 6Y120M0, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0xefe0-0xefe7,0xefae on irq 18

hdg: Maxtor 6Y120M0, ATA DISK drive

hdh: probing with STATUS(0x00) instead of ALTSTATUS(0x50)

hdh: probing with STATUS(0x00) instead of ALTSTATUS(0x50)

ide3 at 0xefa0-0xefa7,0xefaa on irq 18

```

Since at this point my IRQ 18 trouble start, this might be the problem instead of the USB-stuff we were considering.  hmmmm.... Any ideas?

----------

## Joebel

More info:

- tried booting with option pci=noacpi --> doesn't help

- tried booting with option acpi=off --> doesn't help

- Compiled gentoo-development-sources 2.6.8-r3 without irqbalancing --> doesn't help

hmmmmm..... looking at the dmesg-output fro a working 2.6.5 boot, the trouble starts to show at the following point:

```

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdb: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

ohci1394: $Rev: 1172 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[20]  MMIO=[feaff800-feafffff]  Max

 Packet=[2048]

ohci1394: fw-host1: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[23]  MMIO=[feaff000-feaff7ff]  Max

 Packet=[2048]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

--------------------- THIS IS WHERE THE IRQ TROUBLE ARISES! ------------

--------------------- The part below is then no longer shown ----------------

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e01800001d6bab]

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[1-00:1023]  GUID[00023c0091053f13]

Adding 1052252k swap on /dev/hdg2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hdg5, internal journal

```

Rings a bell to anyone?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Joebel,

From your posts, it looks like starting firewire is your issue. However, you appear to be using the depreciated IDE SATA driver rather than the SCSI one. The switch will make a mess of your /etc/fstab.

The IDE SATA driver has had a feature that makes it take ages for it to make up its mind than non existant drives are really missing and go on to the next one. You may have some luck with several incantations of hdx=none (fix the x) for your non existant SATA drives. See /usr/src/linux/Documention/ for loads of useful info. In particular, kernel-parameters.txt and ide.txt

----------

## Joebel

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Joebel,
> 
> From your posts, it looks like starting firewire is your issue. However, you appear to be using the depreciated IDE SATA driver rather than the SCSI one. The switch will make a mess of your /etc/fstab.
> 
> The IDE SATA driver has had a feature that makes it take ages for it to make up its mind than non existant drives are really missing and go on to the next one. You may have some luck with several incantations of hdx=none (fix the x) for your non existant SATA drives. See /usr/src/linux/Documention/ for loads of useful info. In particular, kernel-parameters.txt and ide.txt

 

Firewire the issue? looks like it, though the follwing entry in my .config should shed some light on why I have a hard time thinking I'll have to change something in there..

```

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

```

From your comments, i gather that in the end I should start using the scsi-drivers for sata anyway, just to ensure I don't get stuck with a depricated driver in the end. Ah, well, I can always edit the fstab file by mounting it after booting from a cd..

So, I could start trying all the kernel-parameters thingies, but isn't my best guess now to just start using the scsi-sata drivers (with all the mayhem it may bring me)?

----------

## Joebel

well well well..

It WAS the sata - ide drivers in 2.6.8 after all. Moving to the scsi - libata drivers cleared all the IRQ problems for me.

THANX for all the help. 

now I just have to figure out why my wacom is acting weird as hell on 2.6.8, while it was playing nice on 2.6.5. But that's a whole new issue.

bye,

JoebelLast edited by Joebel on Tue Aug 31, 2004 6:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dmr

 *Joebel wrote:*   

> now I just have to figure out why my wacom is acting wierd as hell on 2.6.8, while it was playing nice on 2.6.5.

 

I have the same problem, similar maybe.

My Intuos works great on 2.6.7-gentoo-r14, but when I switched to 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 it has gone mad. When I try to use the pen -- the pointer goes to the upper-right corner and stays there with no will to move.

I have used almost the same configuration for the new kernel. The changes  (I suppose so) don't affect the anything related to the Wacom driver itself.

So I have sticked to 2.6.7-gentoo-r14.

----------

## Joebel

 *dmr wrote:*   

>  *Joebel wrote:*   now I just have to figure out why my wacom is acting wierd as hell on 2.6.8, while it was playing nice on 2.6.5. 
> 
> I have the same problem, similar maybe.
> 
> My Intuos works great on 2.6.7-gentoo-r14, but when I switched to 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 it has gone mad. When I try to use the pen -- the pointer goes to the upper-right corner and stays there with no will to move.
> ...

 

Hmm very familiar symptoms.. I;ll have to investigate further, But for the time being, i'm just so glad the IRQ-problem is over

----------

## Joebel

As for the wacom and 2.6.8/2.6.7 problem: there's hope for 2.6.9

see 

http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg26578.html

----------

## dmr

Funny thing is that it works with 2.6.7-gentoo-r14. I looked in the gentoo-dev-sources changelog and found nothing about this case. Some low-level miracle-hack. I have always considered this Wacom tablet as a tool which has a lot to do with magic.

----------

## bysse_again

When I load EHCI and UHCI my computer hangs at boot. If I don't load UHCI my mouse wheel doesn't work and if I don't load EHCI I don't get USB 2.0..

If I understand this thread correctly, this might be the same problem right?

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Joebel wrote:*   

> well well well..
> 
> It WAS the sata - ide drivers in 2.6.8 after all. Moving to the scsi - libata drivers cleared all the IRQ problems for me.
> 
> THANX for all the help. 
> ...

 

I have probably similar prblems, could you post your kernel config, your boot opts and explain me your bios settings. 

Look here for further information:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1680854#1680854

----------

## Joebel

 *Quote:*   

> I have probably similar prblems, could you post your kernel config, your boot opts and explain me your bios settings. 
> 
> Look here for further information:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1680854#1680854

 

Well, I'll try

Boot opts:

These are from grub. My gentoo root-partition is on my 2nd SATA disk, as first exended partition. Hence /dec/sdb5 (since i'm using the scsi version of the sata drivers)

```

title Gentoo Linux (default)

  root (hd1,0)

  kernel (hd1,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/sdb5 

```

The kernel-config: 

I 'll try to publish just the essential parts for HD's, IRQ's ans SATA. This is a config used with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1

```

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

CONFIG_MD=y

```

The BIOS-setting I don't know by heart. I think I set the SATA-stuff to be considered first. I'n mot in a position to reboot now, but when I do, i;ll see what I can find for you in the BIOS.

Good luck with it all,

Joebel.

P.S. Since you are reacting to a SOLVED case, you are lucky I catched it. Maybe next time send a PM as well, so you know for sure I'm aware you asked me something!   :Wink: 

----------

## Joebel

Addition: some Bios setting:

Under IDE configuration:

- Onboard IDE Operation Mode = Enhanced Mode

- Enhanced Mode Support On = S-ATA

Under IDE-drives:

1st drive: <1st S-Ata drive>

2nd drive <2nd S-Ata drive>

3rd drive <1st IDE drive>

And under boot configuration, the 1st S-Ata drive is set a s1st boot-drive

Cheers,

Joebel

----------

## Phlogiston

thanks I'll try it out soon. The olny kernel option I couldn't found was:

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y 

I'm using nitro1-2.6.9. Is this option only available in gentoo-dev-sources? Well probably I'll try them too.

Thanks

----------

## Phlogiston

I'm now using your kernel config and bios settings. But I still have problems:

dmes:

```

3.0, irq: 3, latency: 32, mmio: 0xf7efe000

bttv0: detected: Hauppauge WinTV [card=10], PCI subsystem ID is 0070:13eb

bttv0: using: Hauppauge (bt878) [card=10,autodetected]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00fffffb [init]

bttv0: Hauppauge/Voodoo msp34xx: reset line init [5]

bttv0: Hauppauge eeprom: model=38104, tuner=Philips FI1216 MK2 (5), radio=no

bttv0: using tuner=5

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951),ta8874z

tuner: chip found at addr 0xc2 i2c-bus bt878 #0 [sw]

tuner: type set to 5 (Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles)) by bt878 #0 [sw]

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:02:02.0

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: 100% native mode on irq 11

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xdc00-0xdc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xdc08-0xdc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1213S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: TSSTcorpDVD-ROM TS-H352A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0xec00-0xec07,0xe802 on irq 11

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

irq 11: nobody cared!

 [<b010755e>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<b0107648>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<b0107838>] do_IRQ+0xdd/0xdf

 [<b01059e4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b0118f73>] __do_softirq+0x2f/0x87

 [<b0118ff1>] do_softirq+0x26/0x28

 [<b010781f>] do_IRQ+0xc4/0xdf

 [<b01059e4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b0103af8>] mwait_idle+0x30/0x46

 [<b0103abf>] cpu_idle+0x2c/0x35

 [<b04f26c2>] start_kernel+0x15c/0x198

 [<b04f2312>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x15c

handlers:

[<b030b7d5>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x12a)

Disabling IRQ #11

irq 11: nobody cared!

 [<b010755e>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<b0107648>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<b0107838>] do_IRQ+0xdd/0xdf

 [<b01059e4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b0118f73>] __do_softirq+0x2f/0x87

 [<b0118ff1>] do_softirq+0x26/0x28

 [<b010781f>] do_IRQ+0xc4/0xdf

 [<b01059e4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b030b9dd>] ide_do_drive_cmd+0xbe/0x10d

 [<b0318c91>] cdrom_queue_packet_command+0x47/0xac

 [<b0111db7>] activate_task+0x56/0x79

 [<b0111a83>] inc_burst+0x14/0x28

 [<b0111b1f>] slice+0x27/0x38

 [<b031a33a>] ide_cdrom_packet+0x9d/0xcb

 [<b0332760>] cdrom_mode_sense+0x5b/0x6f

 [<b031ab3a>] ide_cdrom_get_capabilities+0xa2/0xb3

 [<b031abe1>] ide_cdrom_probe_capabilities+0x96/0x4ed

 [<b03143e0>] ide_add_proc_entries+0x3b/0x64

 [<b031b47b>] ide_cdrom_setup+0x2b9/0x433

 [<b031ba52>] ide_cdrom_attach+0x11f/0x25a

 [<b0287fbb>] kobject_add+0xc6/0xdd

 [<b0287ffa>] kobject_register+0x28/0x59

 [<b02cfef6>] bus_add_driver+0xad/0xaf

 [<b0309043>] ata_attach+0x3f/0xcd

 [<b0309d01>] ide_register_driver+0xd8/0xda

 [<b031bb9c>] ide_cdrom_init+0xf/0x17

 [<b04f2736>] do_initcalls+0x28/0xb4

 [<b05092c5>] sock_init+0x3f/0x48

 [<b0100406>] init+0x0/0x102

 [<b0100434>] init+0x2e/0x102

 [<b0103c78>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0xb

 [<b0103c7d>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

handlers:

[<b030b7d5>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x12a)

Disabling IRQ #11

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

irq 11: nobody cared!

 [<b010755e>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<b0107648>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<b0107838>] do_IRQ+0xdd/0xdf

 [<b01059e4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b0118f73>] __do_softirq+0x2f/0x87

 [<b0118ff1>] do_softirq+0x26/0x28

 [<b010781f>] do_IRQ+0xc4/0xdf

 [<b01059e4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b030b9dd>] ide_do_drive_cmd+0xbe/0x10d

 [<b0318c91>] cdrom_queue_packet_command+0x47/0xac

 [<b0133433>] cache_alloc_refill+0x13b/0x1d7

 [<b0287693>] idr_get_new_above_int+0x7a/0x114

 [<b03197fc>] cdrom_check_status+0x7f/0x9b

 [<b0319bcf>] cdrom_read_toc+0x3e/0x439

 [<b031b4d3>] ide_cdrom_setup+0x311/0x433

 [<b031ba7f>] ide_cdrom_attach+0x14c/0x25a

 [<b0287ffa>] kobject_register+0x28/0x59

 [<b02cfef6>] bus_add_driver+0xad/0xaf

 [<b0309043>] ata_attach+0x3f/0xcd

 [<b0309d01>] ide_register_driver+0xd8/0xda

 [<b031bb9c>] ide_cdrom_init+0xf/0x17

 [<b04f2736>] do_initcalls+0x28/0xb4

 [<b05092c5>] sock_init+0x3f/0x48

 [<b0100406>] init+0x0/0x102

 [<b0100434>] init+0x2e/0x102

 [<b0103c78>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0xb

 [<b0103c7d>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

handlers:

[<b030b7d5>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x12a)

Disabling IRQ #11

irq 11: nobody cared!

 [<b010755e>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<b0107648>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<b0107838>] do_IRQ+0xdd/0xdf

 [<b01059e4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b0118f73>] __do_softirq+0x2f/0x87

 [<b0118ff1>] do_softirq+0x26/0x28

 [<b010781f>] do_IRQ+0xc4/0xdf

 [<b01059e4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b030b9dd>] ide_do_drive_cmd+0xbe/0x10d

 [<b0318c91>] cdrom_queue_packet_command+0x47/0xac

 [<b0133433>] cache_alloc_refill+0x13b/0x1d7

 [<b0287693>] idr_get_new_above_int+0x7a/0x114

 [<b0319a68>] cdrom_read_capacity+0x52/0xc0

 [<b0319c12>] cdrom_read_toc+0x81/0x439

 [<b031b4d3>] ide_cdrom_setup+0x311/0x433

 [<b031ba7f>] ide_cdrom_attach+0x14c/0x25a

 [<b0287ffa>] kobject_register+0x28/0x59

 [<b02cfef6>] bus_add_driver+0xad/0xaf

 [<b0309043>] ata_attach+0x3f/0xcd

 [<b0309d01>] ide_register_driver+0xd8/0xda

 [<b031bb9c>] ide_cdrom_init+0xf/0x17

 [<b04f2736>] do_initcalls+0x28/0xb4

 [<b05092c5>] sock_init+0x3f/0x48

 [<b0100406>] init+0x0/0x102

 [<b0100434>] init+0x2e/0x102

 [<b0103c78>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0xb

 [<b0103c7d>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

handlers:

[<b030b7d5>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x12a)

Disabling IRQ #11

irq 11: nobody cared!

 [<b010755e>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<b0107648>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<b0107838>] do_IRQ+0xdd/0xdf

 [<b01059e4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b030007b>] tda9875_detach+0x1b/0x3b

 [<b0118f73>] __do_softirq+0x2f/0x87

 [<b0118ff1>] do_softirq+0x26/0x28

 [<b010781f>] do_IRQ+0xc4/0xdf

 [<b01059e4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b030b9dd>] ide_do_drive_cmd+0xbe/0x10d

 [<b0318c91>] cdrom_queue_packet_command+0x47/0xac

 [<b0133433>] cache_alloc_refill+0x13b/0x1d7

 [<b0287693>] idr_get_new_above_int+0x7a/0x114

 [<b0319b7c>] cdrom_read_tocentry+0xa6/0xbb

 [<b0319c86>] cdrom_read_toc+0xf5/0x439

 [<b031b4d3>] ide_cdrom_setup+0x311/0x433

 [<b031ba7f>] ide_cdrom_attach+0x14c/0x25a

 [<b0287ffa>] kobject_register+0x28/0x59

 [<b02cfef6>] bus_add_driver+0xad/0xaf

 [<b0309043>] ata_attach+0x3f/0xcd

 [<b0309d01>] ide_register_driver+0xd8/0xda

 [<b031bb9c>] ide_cdrom_init+0xf/0x17

 [<b04f2736>] do_initcalls+0x28/0xb4

 [<b05092c5>] sock_init+0x3f/0x48

 [<b0100406>] init+0x0/0x102

 [<b0100434>] init+0x2e/0x102

 [<b0103c78>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0xb

 [<b0103c7d>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

handlers:

[<b030b7d5>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x12a)

Disabling IRQ #11

irq 11: nobody cared!

 [<b010755e>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<b0107648>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<b0107838>] do_IRQ+0xdd/0xdf

 [<b01059e4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b0118f73>] __do_softirq+0x2f/0x87

 [<b0118ff1>] do_softirq+0x26/0x28

 [<b010781f>] do_IRQ+0xc4/0xdf

 [<b01059e4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b030b9dd>] ide_do_drive_cmd+0xbe/0x10d

 [<b0318c91>] cdrom_queue_packet_command+0x47/0xac

 [<b012f474>] buffered_rmqueue+0xc8/0x160

 [<b012f730>] __alloc_pages+0x224/0x3c0

 [<b031a33a>] ide_cdrom_packet+0x9d/0xcb

 [<b0332760>] cdrom_mode_sense+0x5b/0x6f

 [<b031ab3a>] ide_cdrom_get_capabilities+0xa2/0xb3

 [<b031abe1>] ide_cdrom_probe_capabilities+0x96/0x4ed

 [<b03143e0>] ide_add_proc_entries+0x3b/0x64

 [<b031b47b>] ide_cdrom_setup+0x2b9/0x433

 [<b031ba52>] ide_cdrom_attach+0x11f/0x25a

 [<b0287ffa>] kobject_register+0x28/0x59

 [<b02cfef6>] bus_add_driver+0xad/0xaf

 [<b0309043>] ata_attach+0x3f/0xcd

 [<b0309d01>] ide_register_driver+0xd8/0xda

 [<b031bb9c>] ide_cdrom_init+0xf/0x17

 [<b04f2736>] do_initcalls+0x28/0xb4

 [<b05092c5>] sock_init+0x3f/0x48

 [<b0100406>] init+0x0/0x102

 [<b0100434>] init+0x2e/0x102

 [<b0103c78>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0xb

 [<b0103c7d>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

handlers:

[<b030b7d5>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x12a)

Disabling IRQ #11

hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

irq 11: nobody cared!

 [<b010755e>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<b0107648>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<b0107838>] do_IRQ+0xdd/0xdf

 [<b01059e4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b0118f73>] __do_softirq+0x2f/0x87

 [<b0118ff1>] do_softirq+0x26/0x28

 [<b010781f>] do_IRQ+0xc4/0xdf

 [<b01059e4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b030b9dd>] ide_do_drive_cmd+0xbe/0x10d

 [<b0318c91>] cdrom_queue_packet_command+0x47/0xac

 [<b0123617>] __rcu_process_callbacks+0x96/0xce

 [<b012368a>] rcu_process_callbacks+0x3b/0x3f

 [<b011918b>] tasklet_action+0x40/0x61

 [<b03197fc>] cdrom_check_status+0x7f/0x9b

 [<b0319bcf>] cdrom_read_toc+0x3e/0x439

 [<b031b4d3>] ide_cdrom_setup+0x311/0x433

 [<b031ba7f>] ide_cdrom_attach+0x14c/0x25a

 [<b0287ffa>] kobject_register+0x28/0x59

 [<b02cfef6>] bus_add_driver+0xad/0xaf

 [<b0309043>] ata_attach+0x3f/0xcd

 [<b0309d01>] ide_register_driver+0xd8/0xda

 [<b031bb9c>] ide_cdrom_init+0xf/0x17

 [<b04f2736>] do_initcalls+0x28/0xb4

 [<b05092c5>] sock_init+0x3f/0x48

 [<b0100406>] init+0x0/0x102

 [<b0100434>] init+0x2e/0x102

 [<b0103c78>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0xb

 [<b0103c7d>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

handlers:

[<b030b7d5>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x12a)

Disabling IRQ #11

irq 11: nobody cared!

 [<b010755e>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<b0107648>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<b0107838>] do_IRQ+0xdd/0xdf

 [<b01059e4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b0118f73>] __do_softirq+0x2f/0x87

 [<b0118ff1>] do_softirq+0x26/0x28

 [<b010781f>] do_IRQ+0xc4/0xdf

 [<b01059e4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b030b9dd>] ide_do_drive_cmd+0xbe/0x10d

 [<b0318c91>] cdrom_queue_packet_command+0x47/0xac

 [<b0123617>] __rcu_process_callbacks+0x96/0xce

 [<b012368a>] rcu_process_callbacks+0x3b/0x3f

 [<b011918b>] tasklet_action+0x40/0x61

 [<b0319a68>] cdrom_read_capacity+0x52/0xc0

 [<b0319c12>] cdrom_read_toc+0x81/0x439

 [<b031b4d3>] ide_cdrom_setup+0x311/0x433

 [<b031ba7f>] ide_cdrom_attach+0x14c/0x25a

 [<b0287ffa>] kobject_register+0x28/0x59

 [<b02cfef6>] bus_add_driver+0xad/0xaf

 [<b0309043>] ata_attach+0x3f/0xcd

 [<b0309d01>] ide_register_driver+0xd8/0xda

 [<b031bb9c>] ide_cdrom_init+0xf/0x17

 [<b04f2736>] do_initcalls+0x28/0xb4

 [<b05092c5>] sock_init+0x3f/0x48

 [<b0100406>] init+0x0/0x102

 [<b0100434>] init+0x2e/0x102

 [<b0103c78>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0xb

 [<b0103c7d>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

handlers:

[<b030b7d5>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x12a)

Disabling IRQ #11

irq 11: nobody cared!

 [<b010755e>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<b0107648>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<b0107838>] do_IRQ+0xdd/0xdf

 [<b01059e4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b0118f73>] __do_softirq+0x2f/0x87

 [<b0118ff1>] do_softirq+0x26/0x28

 [<b010781f>] do_IRQ+0xc4/0xdf

 [<b01059e4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<b030b9dd>] ide_do_drive_cmd+0xbe/0x10d

 [<b0318c91>] cdrom_queue_packet_command+0x47/0xac

 [<b0123617>] __rcu_process_callbacks+0x96/0xce

 [<b012368a>] rcu_process_callbacks+0x3b/0x3f

 [<b011918b>] tasklet_action+0x40/0x61

 [<b0319b7c>] cdrom_read_tocentry+0xa6/0xbb

 [<b0319c86>] cdrom_read_toc+0xf5/0x439

 [<b031b4d3>] ide_cdrom_setup+0x311/0x433

 [<b031ba7f>] ide_cdrom_attach+0x14c/0x25a

 [<b0287ffa>] kobject_register+0x28/0x59

 [<b02cfef6>] bus_add_driver+0xad/0xaf

 [<b0309043>] ata_attach+0x3f/0xcd

 [<b0309d01>] ide_register_driver+0xd8/0xda

 [<b031bb9c>] ide_cdrom_init+0xf/0x17

 [<b04f2736>] do_initcalls+0x28/0xb4

 [<b05092c5>] sock_init+0x3f/0x48

 [<b0100406>] init+0x0/0x102

 [<b0100434>] init+0x2e/0x102

 [<b0103c78>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0xb

 [<b0103c7d>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

handlers:

[<b030b7d5>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x12a)

Disabling IRQ #11

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.02

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:02:02.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xFC00 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f01 84:4003 85:3c68 86:3c01 87:4003 88:20ff

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA7, 156368016 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: SAMSUNG SP0812C   Rev: SU10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xFC08 irq 15

ata2: SATA port has no device.

scsi1 : ata_piix

SCSI device sda: 156368016 512-byte hdwr sectors (80060 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

```

I can use the drives but when I mount or use it: I always get: 

Oct 25 13:31:55 [kernel] irq 11: nobody cared!

And my system freezes for short time.

Now I'll try to remove my soundcard and / or tvcard.

----------

## Joebel

hmm. Your dmesg output looks a lot like mine.. untill the irq-trouble starts.

who is sharing that sam irq? if you do a lspci -V, which entries are using irq11? Some USB-stuff perhaps?

Joebel

----------

## Phlogiston

I solved it!!! Thank you a lot.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=240634&highlight=

----------

## Joebel

Great! Congratulations, man.

Enjoy your working Gentoo machine.

Joebel

----------

